# Stompin Tom



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I love the way most of Stompin Tom's songs end with a sweet sounding progression of chords or run of notes.
I only get to hear his music Sunday mornings on the local A.M. radio classic country show. A true Canadian icon although I read something about his hatred for the industry, saw a picture of him with a box of Juno awards he was in the process of returning.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I assisted on the recording of the PEI bridge song. Calling Calling ...... 

Great guy. Tru icon. Asked me to play piano on it until he learned that I wasn't part of the Union!!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He smoked with a cig holder and his cowboy hat was stained on the smoking side. !


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I worked security at University and I helped him get up into his Suburban at the end of a show at Mt. A. Great guy. Graham Townsend opened for him; he could barely walk on stage. Didn't miss a note. Still boggles my mind.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

We opened once for a Stompin' Tom tribute band once.

I know, it's not the same. I just wanted to be part of it all


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm guessing mid to late 1970's for this footage.

Different atmosphere back then, glass of draft beer likely $.35 cents, nice to see the sidemen having fun.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He was one of my mothers favorites, so I heard plenty of STC growing up.

Rubberhead always made me smile...






He performed several times locally at the Townhouse, apparently where he penned the song above.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

He used to live a 10 min drive from me. Once jammed with his neighbour (that's how I found out).
I used to have his 'hockey song' album that a friend's aunt gave me (with a lot of other albums).
He autographed it for her back in the mid 70's, so she told me.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Our household were big followers of Stompin' Tom. I remember watching his show on CBC in the 70's. He would auction off his piece of plywood he had beaten the snot out of.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

sulphur said:


> He was one of my mothers favorites, so I heard plenty of STC growing up.
> 
> Rubberhead always made me smile...
> 
> He performed several times locally at the Townhouse, apparently where he penned the song above.


Your video clip may be from a 1972 or 1973 documentary shot at the Horseshoe Tavern, Toronto, just guessing however.

Odd combination of guitars, although I don't know what Tom is playing, he bought a Gibson Southern Jumbo in 1956 but that doesn't look like one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bastille day said:


> Your video clip may be from a 1972 or 1973 documentary shot at the Horseshoe Tavern, Toronto, just guessing however.
> 
> Odd combination of guitars, although I don't know what Tom is playing, he bought a Gibson Southern Jumbo in 1956 but that doesn't look like one.


Yes, I believe that it is, that was mentioned in the comments section.
I wasn't alluding to that was the Townhouse though, just linking that song.

He is playing a Gibson in those vids, not sure the model though.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Yes, I believe that it is, that was mentioned in the comments section.
> I wasn't alluding to that was the Townhouse though, just linking that song.
> 
> He is playing a Gibson in those vids, not sure the model though.


The shape, size etc tells me it is most probably a J200 with what appears to be a 3 colour burst. Very popular in the 1950's/60's among Canadian, non rock entertainers.They are very large guitars great sound and a tad expensive back then and now.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

My favourite of his is _Mukluk Shoe_. You can do so much with the voices in that one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've listened to Stompin Tom since I was 12. 1972. Was one of my favorites.


----------

